# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Lỗi 401 máy Mori seiki SL-1A

## hoangnamspk

Máy tiện e đang bị Lỗi 401 máy Mori seiki SL-1A. 
- Nguyên nhân gây ra lỗi này: Máy đang chạy, hệ thống điện bị mất 1 pha
- Mình kiểm tra thì phát hiện 1 cầu chì 75A và 3.2 A bị đứt. Mình đã thay nhưng vẫn bị lỗi này.

Nhờ ae chuẩn đoán lỗi và cách xử lý giùm. Mình cám ơn rất nhiều.

loi by hoangnamspk, on Flickr

IMG_20160201_184125 by hoangnamspk, on Flickr

IMG_20160201_184209 by hoangnamspk, on Flickr

IMG_20160202_165755 by hoangnamspk, on Flickr

----------


## hanasimitai

máy của bac bị đứt cầu chì AF2 và AF3 trên vỉ mạch. Đây là bộ điều khiển trục chính.

----------


## CNC FANUC

chinh xác phải là 401 servo còn spin lỗi thì bị not ready

----------


## hoangnamspk

> máy của bac bị đứt cầu chì AF2 và AF3 trên vỉ mạch. Đây là bộ điều khiển trục chính.


Mình đã kiểm tra kỹ các cầu chì khác ngoài 2 cái mình đã thay. Mình không phát hiện thêm cái nào khác.

----------


## hoangnamspk

> chinh xác phải là 401 servo còn spin lỗi thì bị not ready


Bo này chỉ hiện lỗi vậy thôi. trên màn hình không hiện lỗi. chỉ báo not ready. cách khắc phục sự cố này như thế nào? hướng dẫn giùm!Mình cám ơn rất nhiều.

----------


## hanasimitai

Nếu spindle driver của bác là Model 3 thru Model 40 mã có dạng  A06B-6044-Hxxx thì đèn led đó báo lỗi đứt cầu chì AF2 và AF3 nằm trên PCB. Tuy nhiên trong ảnh của bác thì cầu chì AF1 bị đứt.
Bác chụp ảnh mác bộ điều khiển đi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác thay cầu chì chính hãng hay là bác nối tắt dưới bo mạch?

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## CNC FANUC

Fuse 3.2A (AF1) hàn chưa đúng bác phải hàn chi nó mat cái màu trắng lòi ra nhu hai cái còn lại hoặc thay mới

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoangnamspk

> Fuse 3.2A (AF1) hàn chưa đúng bác phải hàn chi nó mat cái màu trắng lòi ra nhu hai cái còn lại hoặc thay mới


 mình đấu tắt bằng 1 sợi dây đồng bé tý. Mình đã kiểm tra kỹ cầu chì AF1 đảm bảo được nối. Vì không có cầu chì thay nên đành làm tạm phương án này. :Smile:

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko làm vệy được phải mổ bụng cái fuse ra mà hàn lại ko là nó vẫn  alarm

----------


## hoangnamspk

> Ko làm vệy được phải mổ bụng cái fuse ra mà hàn lại ko là nó vẫn  alarm


Mình cám ơn rất nhiều. để mình làm thử.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Fuse đứt sẽ tác động switch trên board báo alarm phải hàn fuse đúng kiểu

----------


## hoangnamspk

Mình đã sửa xong. đúng là do cầu chì hàn chưa đúng cách. Mình cám ơn nhiều.
Đầu năm mới chúc bạn cùng ae diẽn đàn sức khỏe, tràn đầy hạnh phúc.

----------

